

Windows 8 for software developers: the Longhorn dream reborn? - olmobrutall
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/06/windows-8-for-software-developers-the-longhorn-dream-reborn.ars/2

======
jinushaun
So much speculation. Interesting to see what this year's PDC will reveal. WPF
seems less and less relevant everyday. Sounds like MS would rather make C++
and Silverlight better than promote/fix WPF.

I think the whole "sky is falling" hysteria around HTML apps in Win8 is
uncalled for. .NET isn't going anywhere and you better bet that these new HTML
apps will interface with .NET libraries.

As a SL/XAML developer, I'm much more interested in seeing how MS will improve
the work flow of developing with XAML. Right now the work flow is still very
awkward and Expression Blend simply sucks. MS has no more excuses. Blend is
currently testing version 5. They've had five tries to get it right. XAML is
way too fragile and breaks way too easily. Nevermind hand-editing XAML. It's
too easy to produce broken XAML with Blend. Making the XAML visible is a
crutch, not a feature, because you have to constantly fix/cleanup the
resulting XAML. Reminds me of cleaning up Frontpage produced HTML.

